# My New T-Shirt Store is keeping me motivated



## teezbro (Jun 12, 2016)

Its been like 6 Months i have started my Unique Tshirt Store. Its been a Struggle updating Contents and designing products . I wish if i had a little more budget to test on Facebook ads and social media marketing. I Design Trending Tees based on Movies and popular quotes. I Myself am doing everything and putting things together. 

There has been a development with Organic Traffic . But still not Majorly 

The best way is to Promote using Facebook ads, you can get best results

i have made 50 Sales in this 6 Months and More to come i Guess. I will be working more hard and will Update you Guys as I Progress with My Journey


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Sounds good! The best gains in organic results are often slow because they are natural rather than being through black hat techniques. Do you have weekly goals set for how you promote your site?


----------



## teezbro (Jun 12, 2016)

Yes we are Promoting using only FB ads its affordable and its very Fun to work. Expecting lot of sale would be only when you pour in a lot of budget.. We are still in learning phase trying to experiment and tweak things.


----------



## EmpiricalDesigns (Sep 16, 2016)

How have you been promoting your t-shirt store?


----------



## djmmet (Jan 10, 2017)

FB ads have become very expensive. Back in the day they were so much better! I've probably spent $40,000 on FB ads over the course and I'm in my 7th year of trading. I just find these days, the cost of ads is massively inflated and when you're selling t-shirts any increase in the cost of sale hurts so I've slowed down on FB but then I've got good SEO now and a great repeat custom/email database so maybe I'm speaking from a privileged position... test and tweak, tweak and tweak some more. Really delve into your analytics and figure out what works and what doesn't and you should be ok!


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

First of all, Congratulation for your 50+ sales. 

I don't know that where are your from but I would like to suggest you to capture some young generation cloud by banner ads, in their collage parties and functions. It needs some bucks only.

To increase sales, follow the latest trends and inspire them to think out of box. Just allows users to design their own product and purchase it by using online product designer tool. 

Thanks


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

teezbro said:


> Its been like 6 Months i have started my Unique Tshirt Store. Its been a Struggle updating Contents and designing products . I wish if i had a little more budget to test on Facebook ads and social media marketing. I Design Trending Tees based on Movies and popular quotes. I Myself am doing everything and putting things together.
> 
> There has been a development with Organic Traffic . But still not Majorly
> 
> ...


I don't think you need to waste your money behind paid marketing because if your t-shirt store doesn't follow curent trendzzzz then you are not able to get more business. 

Have your online store has facility to desing t-shirt by customer? If no then you should provide it because every customer wants unique design so they can do it at your online store. 

And there are lots of t-shirt design tools available on market so you just need to search it by Advance product Designer so you can get advance tool than other.
Save​


----------



## sbdezign (Jul 22, 2013)

Organic is best in curious to see your store, designs, and what are your profits per shirt?

I have put up a niche college store and it's done very well at times. And I like throwing up other. Niche stores I'm working on 2 now. I figure if each can bring in about 5 orders a month on a regular bases I'll profit $100 a store. Averaging about $20 profit per order of a single shirt.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

